# take a pic of the whole screen



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

I want to know how to get the whole screen in internet explorer. if I do print screen it only prints part of the screen. if I scroll up and print screen it prints that part but not the other part.. I want all of it on one screen so how do you do it ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OK,

Arrange your desktop how you want it to look,
with a bit of desktop showing.

Put the cursor on the desktop, even if theres
only a little bit showing. Give it one normal
click.

Hold 'Alt' and press 'Print Screen' once.

Move cursor to 'Start' find 'Paint' and start it.

Make paint full size if its not already

Go to Edit in paint.

click on paste, 

Bitmap enlarge, YES

go to pencil and click, that gets rid of the dots,

go to view, then to view bitmap.

Let me know how it goes,

John


----------



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

still did the same thing. ok say i wanna take a pick of the message forums main page. I want to be able to shrink it so I can see all of it without using the side adjustment bar. that is what I want. Someone told me that maybe the way people do it is take a pic of the screen move the page down take another pic till you have all of it and then go and photoshop it together. I just wanted to know if there is a way to do it w/o photshop.


----------



## Kento (Aug 2, 2000)

You only have 2 options to do what you want. Take multiple screen shots and stitch them together in a photo editor like you said or use SnagIt. SnagIt is the only screen capture program I know of that will let you scroll down and save the whole screen as one photo but it's not free. You can download a free trial however to try it out.

http://www.techsmith.com/products/snagit/default.asp


----------



## outatime (Sep 5, 2001)

i did download snag it earlier. I searched the tsg forums and found a post about snag it. I tried it and it didn't work... can you tell me how to do it in snag it ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi outatime,

I cant quite figure out what you want.
I thought you wanted to print your desktop.
That should have done that alright.

Now you say you want:

" ok say i wanna take a pick of the message forums main page. I want to be able to shrink it so I can see all of it without using the side adjustment bar. that is what I want."

It sounds like you want to print one of the posts.
well if thats what you want thats easy enough.

But is it what you want?
Whats this about shrink it?

If you copy and paste into Wordpad (or any word prog)
you can choose a smaller font, and it will print small

Sorry but i dont quite see what you want.
Please say again, and hopefully theres an easy way.

Regards,
John


----------

